# Cookie Jars



## debodun (May 28, 2017)

I know some people collect these. Some rarities are quite in demand. I have a man that stops regularly at my estate sale and asks if I've decided to sell him the one that looks like an ear of corn. We have the same conversation every time:

He: "Have you decided whether you're going to sell the Shawnee Corn King cookie Jar?"
Me: "I will when you offer me a decent price."
He: "I'll buy it when you ask a decent price."

His idea of a decent price is about $225 less than it's fair market value (according to Kovel's Antique price guide, it's worth around $250).

Here's the item along with some other cookie jars I have.


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2017)




----------



## debodun (May 28, 2017)




----------



## debodun (May 28, 2017)




----------

